
China Just Admitted Coronavirus Death Toll In Wuhan Was 50% Higher Than Reported - sahin-boydas
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAg8n27Wv-8
======
sahin-boydas
China Just Admitted Coronavirus Death Toll In Wuhan Was 50% Higher Than
Reported

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/isabeltogoh/2020/04/17/china-
ju...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/isabeltogoh/2020/04/17/china-just-
admitted-coronavirus-death-toll-in-wuhan-was-50-higher-than-
reported/#2f003b4a702f)

Wuhan, the Chinese city where the coronavirus outbreak began in late 2019, has
revised its coronavirus death toll by 50%, admitting a further 1,290 people
have died after contracting the virus, but China denies that it covered up the
figures.

It was probably a decimal error and human error.

